# Prime95 Stress test. Which setting? Blend or Small FFTs?



## kurt1288

Personally, I tend to do Blend tests. I've had FFT's run fine, but Blends crash.


----------



## newpc

blend checks half ur ram + cpu

while small just does cpu and the cache's

i like blend better, just because it checks both


----------



## radaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
Personally, I tend to do Blend tests. I've had FFT's run fine, but Blends crash.

i agree with both newpc and kurt1288
yep i theres something about blend with them switching between small and large that will show errors that running just small fftss or just large fft's wont show

if i need to just check my vcore for quick testing i use small fft's
but most of the time i use blend for a couple of hours,that way it tests
the whole system,vcore/memory/NB/qpi/vtt for stability

errors in small fft's are most likely cpu related
errors in large fft's are memory and NB/IMC related
if vcore is way too low it can error in large or small or crash
small fft's are these 8k,14k,20k and so on
large fft's are these 768k.986k,1024k and so on
running blend switches between small and large,so depending
on what size it fails at will determine what needs to be done
to fix it.

heres a great link on how to use prime95.

*Torture test your CPU with Prime95*

this page helps understand how prime95 works


----------



## BlackHoleSon

I always use blend, raising your bus speed increases memory speed so you might as well test it all.


----------



## fssbzz

ok thanks guys. + rep for the help


----------



## radaja

yea i never understood the people who run
6-12 hrs of small
6-12 hrs of large
when they can just do 24hr blend
like i always use at least two different programs
as they each test differently,so like i will run 20 runs
of Linx and then a 2 hrs of prime95 blend for standard
OC's like doing [email protected] ddr3-1600 8-8-8-24 1t.

if do an extremely risky OC like [email protected] ddr3-1760 cl6-7
i will boot from my memtest86 disc just to make sure it somewhat
stable and lessen the risk of corrupting my OS install.


----------



## Blameless

Large FFTs is the test I find most useful, as it hits the caches the hardest, something few other tests do. Small FFTs has it's uses as well.

Blend doesn't stress the CPU or the memory enough to be really useful. A dedicated memory test (I prefer HCI Memtest for Windows; 8-12 instances of it) is better. LinX is overall better than Blend as well, though it doesn't always heat-up the memory as well.


----------

